# Color Matching for DTG Printing on T Shirts



## berg813 (Aug 3, 2012)

What the best way method to color match items ...? For DTG Printing. On my computer the design color is red but when I send it to the DTG printer it ends up turning out a different tone. Should I get a Pantone color chart made onto a T-shirt fabric & use those color codes in the program when making my designs...? What’s my options that way the colors on the screen come out as expected instead of a different tone.


----------



## Ghoster32111 (Jan 21, 2013)

berg813 said:


> What the best way method to color match items ...? For DTG Printing. On my computer the design color is red but when I send it to the DTG printer it ends up turning out a different tone. Should I get a Pantone color chart made onto a T-shirt fabric & use those color codes in the program when making my designs...? What’s my options that way the colors on the screen come out as expected instead of a different tone.


Pretty much what you said but you can just find a chart online with either RGB or CMYK values. Just print the shirt out, pick the color that looks close to what you want then just change art work to those values even if it looks wrong on your screen. That's the easiest and cheapest way.


----------

